# camper



## big

dime por favor....
se puede entender lo que siques?:


HOLA Que tal? 
Tengo ganas de viajar por 'camper" en el veranao que viene. me interesa aquilarlo para tres meses mas o menos quizas abril-julio, o algo asi. hay alquien que me puedes avisar en este asunto? llegare con mi pero tambien..............y por casualidad-soy gay-hablo ingles y un poco espanol de mexico. 


gracias


----------



## DCPaco

What are you trying to say?

Type it in the source (i.e., your native language) language and then type the translation in the target language. I can understand that this is regarding an RV (recreational vehicle) and that the person wants to go on some misspelled summer trip.


----------



## heidita

big said:


> Dime por favor....
> ¿se puede entender lo que sigue?:
> 
> 
> HOLA,
> ¿Que tal?
> Tengo ganas de viajar por 'camper" en el verano que viene. Me interesa alquilarlo para tres meses más o menos quizás de Abril a Julio  o algo así. ¿Hay alquien que me puede dar más información? Llegaré con mi perro también..............y por cierto-soy gay-hablo inglés y un poco de español de Mexico.
> 
> 
> gracias


 
Lo de _camper_ no tengo ni idea a qué te puedas referir....


----------



## DCPaco

camper es en "spanglish" y significa "Recreational Vehicle"


----------



## heidita

DCPaco said:


> camper es en *"spanglish*" y significa "Recreational Vehicle"


 
Using which words?


----------



## DCPaco

Wikipedia dice que se llama "autocaravana". (Recreational vehicle)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocaravana


----------



## big

ugh i just wrote a big reply, lost my conection and now have to rewrite it.
quickly-they say 'combi' in mexico. a vw bus that you  can sleep in etc


----------



## big

i left out the header, sorry:

me gustaria andar por 'VW Camper' - 50 (San Diego Ca. USA)

a DCPACO, here it is in english:
      imfeeling like taking a trip in a vw camper next summer. i would like to rent one for three months or so maybe april thru july. is there some one who could advise about this?also, im bringing my dog. and by the way, im gay-im speak english with some spanish from mexico.

a heidita-mil gracias for taking the time (i dont do accents!!!!!!) maybe next year


----------



## DCPaco

Tengo ganas de hacer un paseo en una Combi volkswagen el próximo verano. Me gustaría alquilar una (combi) por aproximadamente tres meses--quizá de abril a julio. ¿Acaso hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto? También sepa que traeré a mi perro. *A propósito*, soy gay y hablo inglés y algo de español de México.

The part that comes after the gay declaration is incorrectly written in English...if you would correct it, I could provide you with a better translation.


----------



## big

huh? i'll try again.
"and by the way, i'm gay and an english speaker who know some mexican spanish"

this makes me nervous "Y ya que estoy haciendo declaraciones, "


----------



## big

Y ya que estoy haciendo declaraciones, 
it sounds like-"and since im making confession you should know im gay"
thats not good. more like im proud to say i am gay not that any one should care one way or another!
are you feelin me?


----------



## DCPaco

Well, "by the way" is an English idiom.  I offered you the most viable solution to this idiomatic issue.  I figured that what you have typed in your most recent posting is what you intended; therefore, the entry I submitted prior to your response is correctly written as you intended.  By the way, I'm Mexican and I don't speak Mexican--I speak Spanish in this continent and if I were in Spain, I'd specify Castilian because in the Iberian Peninsula there are other languages besides Castilian (Català, Euskerra, Gallego-Portugués, etc.).

I hope I'm not being hypersensitive, however:  Because you are not my patron, I will not alter the statement any further and I would appreciate a bit more gratitude.


----------



## DCPaco

big said:


> Y ya que estoy haciendo declaraciones,
> it sounds like-"and since im making confession you should know im gay"
> thats not good. more like im proud to say i am gay not that any one should care one way or another!
> are you feelin me?


 
You are making confessions:  you said: also, I'm bringing my dog...and by the way,...

Just a side note, and I say this as a proud Mexican:  Your gayness is not a person's concern when they are taking your money (meaning: when you are the patron)--even if you think it is.


----------



## big

lo siento mucho-dude!

the whole point of being here is to learn and i meant no offense. i was mwerely trying to prod you into a conversation about what you had suggested and what its connotations were. if it isnt like what i interperted it as a helpful response would have been your reassurance that it was fine.
i thought 'by the way' could be translated to por casualidad-MAYBE they just say it that way in puerto vallarta...........

anyway, i do appreciate you being here and the efforts you have made.

cheers


----------



## DCPaco

I apologize then for being hypersensitive.

Por casualidad is like "¿acaso..."

By the way, do you have a razor?

That's the application of the "por casualidad."


----------



## DCPaco

I just found you a better solution for "by the way":  A propósito, . . .


----------



## Mate

No es mi intención echar más leña al fuego pero nunca oí "by the way" traducido como "y ya que estoy haciendo declaraciones".


----------



## big

ah! i remember a proposito now. i like it!


----------



## DCPaco

Mateamargo said:


> No es mi intención echar más leña al fuego pero nunca oí "by the way" traducido como "y ya que estoy haciendo declaraciones".


 
Pues no, lo que buscaba era una solución viable dentro del contexto que se me dio.  La verad es que seguía de una previa confesión, o así la interpreté yo.  Creo que "A propósito" es una opción más acertada.


----------



## mora

Hello

Big, I think it would be a good idea if you read the rules of the forums, and posted your questions accordingly. The subject of your translation question is 'camper', not 'Craiglist ad'. I wish you every success in your quest for a camper. 

Mora


----------



## big

thanks mora-but in fact my intention was to have the entire ad evaluated and refined so as not to sound too much like a gabacho...a few threads focused on 
'camper' but there were many that addressed other phrases......i'm sure you will agree when you review the thread. ciao o chau? no se


----------



## lforestier

¿Que es un gabacho?


----------



## big

thanks mora- but i was in fact hoping to get feed back about an ad, a craiglist ad, which by name connotes many things here in ca. there were some threads that addressed 'camper' but there were many that addressed other phrases. just as i hoped! i now have an ad that is clearer and a bit more sophisticated and for that i thankl all who helped me.


----------



## big

DUDE---you live in texas, dont they use it there? or did i misspell it? its a bit like gringo but i've always thought it referred to  light skin color as opposed to gringo which has nothing to do with appearance...........lo creo

*y ps* sorry about the duplicate post. cyber hell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lforestier

The mexican-americans here use bolillo to refer to a light-skin person.


----------



## big

i found this:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gabacho
thanks for    bo -le- yo  si?


----------



## lforestier

That entry has almost 40% of people giving their opinion that that user-posted definition is wrong. Anyways, my wife, who is from Mexico City, said the term was very popular when Napoleon sent troops to Mexico and referred to Frenchmen. It become associated with any foriegner. 
I asked about gabacho because I was curious on its meaning in California since many chicanos use words not common in Texas such as vato and ese.


----------



## DCPaco

lforestier said:


> That entry has almost 40% of people giving their opinion that that user-posted definition is wrong. Anyways, my wife, who is from Mexico City, said the term was very popular when Napoleon sent troops to Mexico and referred to Frenchmen. It become associated with any foriegner.
> I asked about gabacho because I was curious on its meaning in California since many chicanos use words not common in Texas such as vato and ese.


 
Yes, gabacho was used during the French occupation...and I've heard some of my friends from Spain use it to speak of the French people who are in Spain.  In modern Mexico, "gabacho" is used to speak of any white person and especially a white person from the United States. (I think there should be a separate forum for this.)  You're also right that the Chicanos of Texas wouldn't necessarily know what gabacho was...but maybe some chicanos of California would.


----------



## big

yes, well i agree.
im sure the the people who use the slang know little of its origin.....
as i'm sure i dont understand fully where some of the  english slang i use originated!!! de veras!
its widely used both here in san diego and south of the border(tj) 
i'm cant say for sure how i came to associate it with skin tone.


----------



## hikesterson

I have used this forum quite a bit lately, and I agree with mora that it's better if the title contains an excerpt of the content in question-- in your case maybe part of a sentence, or something like "Craigslist ad for camper," would be better than what you have. 

Writing the title that way makes it much easier for people to search for terms that are discussed in your post. It also makes it much easier for people like me, when they look up a word in the WR dictionary, to find relevant posts that deal that word in particular...as they will below the definitions in blue.

I hear what you're saying big, but the rules are the rules for a good reason. I know because I take advanatage of them a lot.


----------



## heidita

DCPaco said:


> You are making confessions: you said: also, I'm bringing my dog...and by the way,...
> 
> Just a side note, and I say this as a proud Mexican: Your gayness is not a person's concern when they are taking your money (meaning: when you are the patron)--even if you think it is.


 

I agree with this. I think it is nobody's concern if you wan to rent something if you are black or white or gay or hetero.

And all the Hispanic places speak *Spanish, big.* Actually I understand that everybody in the USA who speaks Spanish is actually called: "Spanish". I might be mistaken.


----------



## heidita

big said:


> *DUDE*---you live in texas, dont they use it there? or did i misspell it? its a bit like gringo but i've always thought it referred to light skin color as opposed to gringo which has nothing to do with appearance...........lo creo
> 
> *y ps* sorry about the duplicate post. cyber hell!!!!!!!!!


 
Who is* dude* here?

By the way, get to this thread and have a look ! very interesting!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5072


----------



## heidita

DCPaco said:


> .and I've heard some of my friends from Spain use it to speak of the French people who are in Spain.


 
Gabacho is disrespectful for a French person, one shouldn't forget that!


----------



## heidita

DCPaco said:


> Tengo ganas de hacer un viaje en una autocaravana volkswagen el próximo verano. Me gustaría alquilar una (combi) por aproximadamente tres meses--quizá de abril a julio. ¿Hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto? También sepa que traeré a mi perro. *A propósito*, soy gay y hablo inglés y algo de español de México.
> 
> The part that comes after the gay declaration is incorrectly written in English...if you would correct it, I could provide you with a better translation.


 
I have taken the liberty to use Paco's nice translation to give you the idea if you re travelling in Spain, some words might alter. 

I agree again with Paco that the gay part is completely superfluous.


----------

